#ubuntu-design 2012-03-05
<dholbach> good morning
<thorwil> where in the filesystem do i find the icons that appear in the launcher?
<thorwil> some are in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps, with no apparent pattern to those who are not
<gotwig> hey there
<gotwig> ok, I gotta question: Why are there so many different icons for "search" ?
<gotwig> I like the one in unity's dash and in nautilus
<gotwig> It realy looks horrible in gedit
<gotwig> and gedit is gtk3 appp
<gotwig> 'app"
<gotwig> please inform me when this is the wrong channel for that...
<nOStahl> i have been in this channel for couple weeks now
<nOStahl> your first person i've heard talk heh
<gotwig> :-)
<gotwig> nOStahl: that sounds good
<gotwig> nOStahl: don't you think this way?
<nOStahl> not sure.
<gotwig> I'd realy like to see consistency for it. over the whole desktop interfaces
<gotwig> why does nautilus have a monochrome version :X?
<gotwig> (it looks better, imho)
<gotwig> nOStahl: cant be that I am the first person...
<gotwig> nOStahl: do you like the blue finder icon?
<gotwig> does anyone else dont like the different search icons across the ubuntu desktop...?
<gotwig> does anyone else dont like the different search icons across the ubuntu desktop...?
<MrChrisDruif> nOStahl; I've seen others talk on this channel
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: what do you think
<MrChrisDruif> I don't use the default theme ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> I'll check gotwig
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: please do that :-) I am one of the(few) people that like the unity/ubuntu design, all in all...
 * MrChrisDruif uses GNOME Shell
<MrChrisDruif> With Faenza theme and IT has a proper monochrome theme throughout
<MrChrisDruif> And agreed: the search icon in gedit is awful in Humanity
<MrChrisDruif> gotwig; ^
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: so what we are going to do?
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: :-) do you work for canonical?
<MrChrisDruif> =( nope
<MrChrisDruif> Report bugs it the only thing I can think of gotwig
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: do you think I gotta chance?
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: do you got a link?
<MrChrisDruif> To work at Canonical?
<MrChrisDruif> And I don't have a link
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: no. for the bug report. a project page,
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: I dont realy know where I have to report the bug
<MrChrisDruif> It'll be a launchpad page
<MrChrisDruif> I can try to find it for you
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: oh pllease ^^ would be realy kind. are you a designer?
<MrChrisDruif> No, made some wrong decisions in my life. I'd like to learn somewhere, but don't know where I can learn it
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: hm, I am going to college to learn for programmer
<MrChrisDruif> And why are you in this channel if I may ask? Design and programming don't strike me as close relatives
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: couse I dont want that (my) users use ugly interfaces
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: want to see my latest work?
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: about.me/gotwig...
<gotwig> without the ... , sry
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, you asked for that cooking lens the other day ^_^
<thorwil> MrChrisDruif: in design you often solve problem in a methodically fashion, within an iterative process. in contrast, programming often involves methodically and iteratively solving problem ;)
<MrChrisDruif> thorwil; showdiff?
<thorwil>  
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: yiip
<gotwig> thorwil: says the designer ;)^^
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: so you got not link?..
<MrChrisDruif> I was troubleshooting something on my own machine ^_^
<thorwil> gotwig: i also program, though not professionally. of course there are differences, that might be described roughly with soft and squishy vs the unforgivingness of the machine
<gotwig> thorwil: :-)
<gotwig> thorwil: you know for what I am looking for ? A category for Ubuntu Software Center for Unity customization
<gotwig> there are over 20 programms out
<gotwig> to customize unity somehow
<gotwig> e.g lenses , add functionality
<MrChrisDruif> gotwig; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/humanity-icon-theme but please make sure you won't make a duplicate bug
<gotwig> bundling all that would be very good
<gotwig> thorwil: ubuntu has potential, but it gets lower and lower
<gotwig> becouse they dont market it, like apple ® and co.
<gotwig> I mean less and less
<thorwil> here i doubt that you have a clear picture of the marketing that is happening, and the cost of doing more/other
<MrChrisDruif> gotwig; also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<gotwig> MrChrisDruif: I reported a lot of bugs ;)
<gotwig> thorwil: I am a long time ubuntu user.
<gotwig> thorwil: I only think that the design team could do more for ad's
<gotwig> or e.g the images in Software Center
<gotwig> there are JUST 4-5 slides out there?
<MrChrisDruif> gotwig; I thought we had an commerce team?
<gotwig> I know
<gotwig> wrong channel :X
<MrChrisDruif> But granted, Ubiquity could use more slides
<gotwig> not ubiquity ^^
<gotwig> ubiquity could need somehow graphical effects
<gotwig> and ubuntu needs something other than compiz
<gotwig> or better, unity
<gotwig> mutter is not bad
<gotwig> and I want rounded corners back
<MrChrisDruif> ....
<gotwig> why were they there in lucid?
<MrChrisDruif> Because they looked awesome?
<gotwig> Realy look at them...
 * MrChrisDruif thinks those things you mentioned are already implemented in GNOME Shell
<MrChrisDruif> Which uses clutter afaik
<gotwig> its funny for me
<gotwig> the name of the application
<gotwig> couse I am german, and mutter means Mother xD
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe
<MrChrisDruif> Well, clutter is a funny word in English ;-)
<gotwig> so why no clutter/mother? is it too restrictive
<MrChrisDruif> I have no technical knowledge in what the restrictions of clutter/mutter are as opposed to compix
<MrChrisDruif> compiz even
 * gotwig is joining #ubuntu-women for searching a gf
<gotwig> ok g2g
<gotwig> was a nice conversation, misters :-)
<MrChrisDruif> You too gotwig
#ubuntu-design 2012-03-06
<jbicha> what's the correct capitalization for quicklists? "Open a New Window" or "Open a new window" ?
<jbicha> because the screenshot & sample static list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI don't match
<sladen> morning people
#ubuntu-design 2012-03-08
<Saviq> JohnLea, hey, a question about MM changes, we're missing the case when there are two screens on top of each other
<Saviq> JohnLea, are you aware that you can actually drag the black bar between the screens in the Displays settings?
<Saviq> that changes the primary display
<Saviq> I wonder if we should maybe leverage that (gnome-shell does that)
<Saviq> so instead of saying "on leftmost monitor only", say "on primary monitor only"
<Saviq> swilson, I'll repeat for you as you're probably interested, too
<Saviq> <Saviq> JohnLea, hey, a question about MM changes, we're missing the case when there are two screens on top of each other
<Saviq> <Saviq> JohnLea, are you aware that you can actually drag the black bar between the screens in the Displays settings?
<Saviq>  that changes the primary display
<Saviq>  I wonder if we should maybe leverage that (gnome-shell does that)
<Saviq> <Saviq> so instead of saying "on leftmost monitor only", say "on primary monitor only"
<swilson> Saviq: Hi there. Yep, I know about the draggable black bar, but not sure users would easily make the association that the Primary display is the one with the black bar in the Displays panel
<Saviq> swilson, sure, that would have to be more discoverable
<swilson> But agree with the problem that we are otherwise allowing the system to make an arbitrary choice for the user if both displays are left-most
<Saviq> swilson, we could have a drop-down of screens to say which is primary
<Saviq> (probably)
<swilson> We want to avoid the user having to know about the concept of a Primary display as much as possible...
<swilson> ...so instead we could offer a list of displays in the Launcher position drop-down, along with the option All Displays
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> wanted to write just that
<Saviq> as it is now we're completely ignoring the "a above b" scenario
<Saviq> when there's no single "left-most" screen
<Saviq> another question that's not answered in the doc, what do we do with the dash showing on non-launcher screen? display it along the left edge of current screen?
<swilson> good question. also need to think about how to dismiss a fullscreen dash on a display without a launcher
<swilson> will have a think through that one, chat with John this morning and then update the modifications document
<Saviq> swilson, thanks, cheers
<swilson> Saviq: thanks for the catches BTW! If you find any others let me know
<Saviq> swilson, will do
<Saviq> swilson, hey there's another question that needs answering then, if we limit the launcher / dash / hud to just one screen by default
<Saviq> swilson, what about the top panel?
<Saviq> and JohnLea a question to you, what about the spread (I'm assuming it's still supposed to be on all screens)
<swilson> Saviq: we will keep the top panel on each display
<Saviq> but should it fill the space that's normally taken by the launcher when the launcher isn't there?
<swilson> the HUD will continue to appear on the display in focus
<swilson> same with keyboard shortcuts overlay
<JohnLea> Saviq; and windows will continue to spread on the monitor on which they reside
<Saviq> swilson, ok, will that end up in the gdoc?
<swilson> yep, i will make that explicitly clear
<swilson> spreads still appear on all displays
<Saviq> and the spread will cover the space that'd otherwise be taken by the launcher?
<JohnLea> Saviq: yes.  Wait until we have the bugs reported before doing anything, we will send you a email when the change is ready go
<swilson> yes, spread takes up the full display for the launcher-on-one-display case
<Saviq> JohnLea, swilson, ok, just trying not to miss anything, thanks :)
<JohnLea> thx for your questioning, we now have some extra clarifications to add to the doc ;-)
<swilson> Saviq: no worries, very useful to tease out all the cases we need to cover
<JohnLea> testtest; ping
<testtest> JohnLea; ping
<greyback> swilson: ping
<greyback> JohnLea: ping
#ubuntu-design 2013-03-04
 * mpt is looking for legitimate uses of assistants (a.k.a. wizards), other than installers
<mpt> -- preferably not related to troubleshooting or setting up virtual machines :-)
<mpt> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=windows+wizard&tbm=isch is a panoply of sadness and navel-gazing
<thorwil> mpt: project creation. for example an audio project, where you have to make choices like sampling rate, sound device settings and storage location before you can do anything
<mpt> thorwil, is there an application where I can see that now? Jokosher perhaps?
<thorwil> mpt: ardour
<thorwil> though i would count that as acceptable example, not necessarily a great one.
<mpt> thanks
<mpt> LOL
<mpt> "Please consider the possibilities, and perhaps try different parameters."
 * mpt considers the possibilities. Jump out the window?
<thorwil> where's that from?
<mpt> thorwil, from the "Ardour could not start JACK" error message that prevents me from proceeding
<thorwil> ubuntu's ardour package has a history of being broken. if it's not broken, it is still outdated
<mpt> Is it GTK? It has incorrectly centered labels, which is a bad default in GTK
<thorwil> mpt: i'm about to leave for a while, if you are interested in screenshots of the new session dialog, i can provide some this evening
<thorwil> yes, gtk
<mpt> thorwil, that would be good, thanks, if it's actually multiple steps (the distinction between an assistant and just a dialog)
<thorwil> i mean to recall it really is several steps, but i tend to take measure to not bring it up :)
<thorwil> mpt: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/485382/ardour-3_startup.tar.bz2
<thorwil> when i said "acceptable" earlier, i meant the use of an assistant at all. making the screenshots reminded me of the boatload of issues this one has
#ubuntu-design 2013-03-05
<mpt> Thanks thorwil!
<mpt> (No, Firefox, I do not want to open a .tar.bz2 with gedit)
<thorwil> heh, np
<mpt> Wow, tabs *inside* an assistant step
<mpt> The mind boggles
<mpt> I like how it lets you "Create a new session" or "Open an existing session", but if you choose "Create a new session", the default button becomes "Open"
<mpt> wat
#ubuntu-design 2013-03-06
<matzipan> hey guys, is there anything I need to do to get accepted as a member in the "unity-design" team on launchpad? Also, it seems this page has not been updated in a while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesignTeam
<matzipan> neither has this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam
<matzipan> anyone around?
<om26er> matzipan, you get added to that if you have sustained contributions as code to Unity
 * om26er thinks
<matzipan> om26er: is there, like, any "started" mailing list/
#ubuntu-design 2014-03-06
<mpt> jnick_tait, bug 1288364 needs some artwork. Is that something you could organize?
<ubot5> bug 1288364 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "No "Ubuntu Art" available for using as backgrounds" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288364
<jnick_tait> mpt, we can certainly assign it to a member of the visual team and get it worked on
<mpt> jnick_tait, cool. iainfarrell might be interested too.
<mpt> (I mentioned it to him yesterday.)
#ubuntu-design 2014-03-07
<AlanBell> JohnLea: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/741869 is marked as fixed in design, does that mean you want the current behaviour, that super and alt are grabed from virtual and remote desktops by the host?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 741869 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Unity/compiz intercepts Super and Alt keypresses from grabbed windows like VMs." [High,Triaged]
#ubuntu-design 2015-03-02
<tarak_> hello
#ubuntu-design 2019-03-08
<linuxnewbie_> hello
<linuxnewbie_> i am newbie pls help me
